# RGB Lüfter an das Mainbord anschließen



## Dennis1990 (21. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen! 

Ich bräuchte einmal eure Hilfe.
Ich bin absoluter Laie und würde gerne meine 3 RGB Lüfter + 2 Lüfter an mein Mainbord anschließen.
Ich weiß nur leider nicht in wie weit ich das am besten umsetzen kann, ich bin mit einem Y-Adapter nicht weit gekommen, 
weil die RGB Lüfter ja noch ein anderes Signal benötigen.
Des weitern hat mein Gehäuse auch RGB Beleuchtung diese müsste auch noch mit angeklemmt werden.


Folgende Hardware habe ich:

Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 4x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de                                                                              Y-Kabel

MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4                          Mainbord

Fractal Design Prisma AL-14 140mm - Gehäuselüfter 140mm | Mindfactory.de                                                                                                                                   RGB Lüfter

be quiet! Pure Base 500DX schallgedämmt ohne Netzteil mit Sichtfenster, schwarz - Midi Tower                                              GEHÄUSE


danke schon mal für eure Mühe!

Viele Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!
Darf ich vorweg mal fragen welche CPU du genommen hast?

Der RGB Lüfter hat ja 5V RGB und müsste dann an einen 3 Pin Argb Header  .Es gibt auch 12 V 4 Pin Header,das ist nicht kompatibel.
Die RGB Beleuchtung vom Case genauso ist auch adressable RGB 5V und wenn man die Beleuchtung Sync fähig mit dem Board haben will muss das auf diesen Header,ansonsten nur an den Strom anschliessen die Beleuchtung dannn leuchtet es auch ohne Header.

Caseking RGB-Guide + Einkaufsratgeber: RGB-LED-Beleuch&#8230;


----------



## Dennis1990 (22. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend Schwarzseher,

Erst einmal danke für deine Unterstützung!

Das hier ist mein CPU:

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8x 3.90GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de

Ich habe leider nicht alles verstanden was du mir sagen wolltest.
Könntest du mir das nochmal in einfachen Worten und schritt für schritt erklären bitte?

1. Wie viele von diesen Headern benötige ich denn?
2. Kann ich an einen Header 3 Lüfter + Gehäuse anklemmen?
3. Der Header wird dann an das Mainbord angeschlossen und die Lüfter + Gehäuse an den Header? 
4. Gibt es eine "Überlastung wenn mann alles auf eine Schaltfläche anschließt?
5. Gibt es einen Header den du Empfehlen kannst? Ich würde wahrscheinlich den falschen kaufen 

danke für deine Mühe!

Beste Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Mai 2020)

1.Die Header sind ja auf dem Mainboard einmal 12V 4 Pin und einmal 5V 3 Pin .Die sind nicht kompatibel.
2.Die Header sind nur für die Beleuchtung,also den zweiten Anschluss,der andere Anschluss kommt wie immer an einen PWM SYS Fan Anschluss ans Board ,damit der Lüfter sich dreht.
3-5 Header sind RGB Anschlüsse auf dem Board 

Ich denke du wirst einen Splitter Kabel brauchen um alles ans Board anzuschliessen.

Akasa Addressable RGB Splitterkabel Verlaengerung - 50 &#8230;
Die RGB Beleuchtung vom Gehäuse würde auch so funktionieren ,aber wäre nicht sync fähig mit dem Board also würde nicht in der gleichen Farbe leuchten

Basic Tutorials Ratgeber: PCs perfekt in Szene gesetzt mit RGB-Beleuchtung


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2020)

Am besten mal das Handbuch runter landen und in der Skizze nach.... suchen:
https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/M7B85v1.2_EURO.pdf


JRAINBOW1 = D-RGB (adressierbar) mit 5v und 3-Pins
JRGB1/2 = RGB 12v und 4-Pins.

LEDs sind entweder normal mit 12v und 4-Pins und können dann nur alle zugleich eine Farbe darstellen oder adressierbar, also jede LED kann einzeln angesteuert werden mit 5v und 3-Pin. Im zweitem Fall können dann auch LEDs bestimmte Effekte erzeugen. Bitte D-RGB nicht aufs 12v RGB anschließen da hiermit die LEDs beschädigt werden. Denn es gibt auch D-RGBs wo der dritte Pin zwar nicht belegt ist aber nicht verschlossen und so kann es auch versehentlich auf das falsche 12v RGB angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Dennis1990 (24. Mai 2020)

besten danke für die ganze Hilfestellung!

Machen wir es doch einmal Praktisch.

Ich stecke den 3er Splitter RGB in das JRAINBOW1 und schließe dann meine 3 Lüfter daran an.

Frage:

Wo schließe ich dann mein Gehäuse an? Ich benötige doch ein 4er Splitt oder?
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe dann habe ich von meinem Gehäuse einen 3 Pin loch Stecker, kann ich den einfach an den Splitt anschließen?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2020)

Du bekommst jetzt eine Hausaufgabe... 

Du rufst das Handbuch auf und schaust welche Anschlüsse du als RGBs am Mainboard dazu hast.
Dann rufst du deine Produkte auf und schaust welches Type RGB vorhanden ist und wie viel Stecker du dazu da hast und überlegst wo du alles einstecken würdest. Dazu brauchst natürlich auch Splitter für jeden Type RGB wenn du mehr Stecker hast als Anschlüsse am Mainboard vorhanden sind.

Und zählst dann alles hier auf.
Machst dir daher ein kleinen Plan wie du alles anschließen würdest.
Dazu ist es auch ggf. notwendig die Herstellerseiten der einzelne Produkte aufzusuchen und dir davon jeweils immer das Handbuch herunter zu laden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. Mai 2020)

Dann kauf ich halt einen 4 er Splitter wenn man 3 Lüfter und die RBG vom Case mit ans Board anschliessen will,das sollte ja jetzt nicht das Problem werden.
Man muss ja nur schauen wieviele Komponenten man hat und 1+1 zusammen zählen.
Das Board wird glaube ich nur die 2 Header haben,einmal 12 V RGB und einmal 5 V ARGB.
Du hast aber nur alles ARGB Komponenten,also muss du mit einem Splitter arbeiten.Oder man hätte sich direkt von Corsair 3 RGB Lüfter geholt direkt mit Controller

Oder eben noch ein Splitter y-kabel dazu
Akasa Addressable RGB LED Splitter Kabel - 12cm | ARGB RGB LED Kabel | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
oder hier:
Cooler Master Adressierbares RGB 1 zu 5 Splitterkabel schwarz


----------



## Dennis1990 (25. Mai 2020)

Als erstes möchte ich mich entschuldigen wenn ich mit meinen aussagen jemanden auf den Schlips getreten habe, dass ist nicht meine absiecht.
Ich näher mich zum ersten mal an dieses Thema und möchte meine Hartware nicht beschädigen, deswegen gehe ich sehr vorsichtig an die Sache ran.

Folgendes setze ich jetzt um:

Ich kaufe mir ein RGB 1 zu 5 Splitterkabel damit ich mit die Option aufhalten kann noch einen weitern RGB Lüfter nach zu rüsten.


Danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2020)

Nein du hast niemanden auf den Slips getreten, es geht darum das ich mich zum Beispiel auch gut damit auskenne aber ich müsste dazu auch wissen... was für RGBs haben die Lüfter verbaut, was für RGBs hat das Gehäuse verbaut und wie viel Stecker würden zusammen kommen um  alles angeschlossen zu werden.

Um dir hierzu gezielt helfen zu können müsste ich alles selbst aus Bedienungsanleitungen raus suchen und es dann dir hier niederschreiben.
Denn ich habe das Zeug auch nicht hier stehen wo ich dir ohne selbst dazu erst nachschauen zu können direkt helfen zu könnte. Da solch ein Vorgehen sehr arbeitsintensiv ist und auch Zeit in Anspruch nimmt kannst du diese Nachforschungen auch selbst machen, dann wirst du zu den gleichen Erkenntnisse gelangen.

Habe dir daher nur geschrieben wie und was du absuchen kannst oder musst um deine eigenen Fragen selbst beantworten zu können.
War daher nicht böse gemeint und wollte dir nur in dem Helfen, in dem du dir selbst helfen wirst. 

Um RGB aufzusplitten brauchst du natürlich Splitter und diese musst du natürlich je nachdem was für ein Type RGB vorhanden ist getrennt voneinander anschließen.

Zum Beispiel laufen D-RGBs beim Rechner meines Sohnes alle über ein Splitter und sind dann mit dem 3-Pin 5v auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen und so kann er alle Lüfter RGBs zu gleich regeln. Das Gehäuse hat aber kein D-RGB sondern nur das normale RGB mit 12v also den 4-Pins und das hat er dann am anderem Anschluss mit 4-Pins ans Mainboard angeschlossen.

In meinem Fall habe ich mir diesen Splitter für mein D-RGB verbaut.
LeHang 12-poliger 5-V-RGB-LED-Splitter-Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Vorteil dieses Splitter ist das ich bis 9x davon abgehe und wenn sich die Spannung so oft aufteilt muss könnte es mit den 5v etwas knapp werden und dieser Splitter wird durch eine SATA Spannungsversorgung mit unterstützt damit die LEDs auch wenn sehr viel daran angeschlossen werden nicht schwächer leuchten. In meinem Fall kommen aber keine LED Lüfter vor, sondern habe einiges ans RGB Strips dazu verbaut.


----------



## Dennis1990 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Endlich ist der 3 Pin RGB Splitter angekommen!
Ich habe soeben den Splitter an das Mainboard (JRAINBOW1 ) angeklemmt und von dem Splitter aus die RGB Lüfter + das Gehäuse zusammen gesteckt.
Die Lüfter leuchten alle nur bei dem Gehäuse tut sich nichts.
In der Anleitung vom Purebase ist nur eine Bilder Beschreibung wo draufsteht das man 3 sek. auf den Gehäuse Knopf drücken soll um das Licht einzustellen, das habe ich getan, nichts passiert.


Weiß vielleicht jemand wie ich das Gehäuse zum leuchten bringe?


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Juni 2020)

Pure Base 500DX?
Sata Stromkabel angeschlossen und das Sync Kabel für den Header bzw. Controller?


----------



## Dennis1990 (4. Juni 2020)

Schwarzseher du bist ein geiler TYP!!! 

danke dir, es ist endlich vollbracht! 
Jetzt läuft alles perfekt.

Besten dank!!

Ich wünsche dir alles gute und viel Gesundheit!


----------

